# when did your baby first smile?



## LHcj2008 (May 5, 2010)

My 5 week-old seems to nurse, sleep, fuss, nurse some more, poop, nurse some more, and fuss (I'm sure this is what every newborn does). He does spend a little bit of time during the day where he will stare contently at me or around the room, but this is just for about 5 minutes tops each time before he will start to fuss again. I am dying for a little smile! He is my first so I'm not sure when this is supposed to happen. Each time I try to encourage one, I think I'm getting it and then I realize, nope, he is starting to cry again! I know I shouldn't rush this time and that I should enjoy it since he is still so little, but I can't help but look forward to him appearing a bit happier...and I thought by 1 month, babies are typically smiling?


----------



## LittleBirdy (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh mama, I could have written your post when my DS was that age. All babies are different but my DS was probably around 6 weeks? Maybe 5? Maybe just once or twice a day, but it was enough to get me through when it seemed like all he did was nurse (lots), cry (thankfully, not that much), or sleep (not much of that either!).

Just wait... six months from now you'll look back and wonder where the time went. It all seems so endless when they are that little, and it's so unimaginable that they will ever change.. but boy they do. And even though he can't show it... he is totally in love with you for all that you are doing!!!


----------



## lach (Apr 17, 2009)

5-7 weeks is the norm... my 3rd one didn't smile until after 2 months! I was getting worried.

I know, it's tough. The worst was that she started smiling for DH weeks before she was smiling for me! I was like "she hates me and only loves you!" LOL.


----------



## Knitting Mama (Jan 24, 2010)

I thought I saw some around 5-6 weeks, but on her 2 month birthday we were playing on the bed first thing in the morning and she gave me the most delicious smiles! And from that moment onward, they've been constant.


----------



## neonalee (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh boy do I remember that. And now whenever I'm asked for "first time mama advice" I always say "it gets better after 6 weeks, just hold on until then". I think DS's first smile was about 6 weeks. Laughter started much later, but oh my is it funny! I just got my first kiss 2 days ago (and none since lol).


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

I'm with lach. My DS started smiles with his daddy around 2-3 weeks but wouldn't smile for me AT ALL until he was over a month old. Somewhere around 7 weeks I became the subject of more smiles. Now I can't wait for him to laugh! He'll coo when he smiles but its no more than a tiny giggle.


----------



## owlgirl (May 9, 2010)

I feel you, we are 6 weeks tomorrow. No real smiles yet, I think we are getting close though, I can't wait. We are in the same reality, breastfeed, sleep, fuss, stare at something over there, bf, poop, pee, etc.....It's crazy!! Oh, how I long for the smile!!


----------



## LHcj2008 (May 5, 2010)

I have seen little glimpses here and there with DH but it is hard to tell whether they are the start of a crying face. Then today he gave my mom a huge smile. It was brief, but I saw it. Of course he started getting his cranky face 30 seconds later...

No smiles yet for me! I think I'm just a pair of boobs to him.


----------



## geekgolightly (Apr 21, 2004)

My DS didn't smile until around 5 months, which is waaaayyy outside the norm, but now is he a pretty well-adjusted, silly, happy, responsive and very very affectionate 7 year old. So even if it's way outside the norm, don't fret!

I will say that DS still avoids eye contact, and is shy and anxious around strangers. It is just his way. His father is the same. He is a total cuddle bug though.


----------



## rebecca_n (Nov 1, 2010)

my dd smiled day 1 but only when asleep/dreaming. she must have really nice dreams


----------



## Knitting Mama (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rebecca_n*
> 
> my dd smiled day 1 but only when asleep/dreaming. she must have really nice dreams


Actually, my girl did that too, I even have a picture of it.



But awake smiles after that first day didn't come until 2 months, like I posted above.


----------



## sk8boarder15 (Jan 12, 2010)

My ds first smiled at 6 weeks. He doesnt give them out very often though! I still remember the big one he gave me right before falling asleep on XMas ee. That was great.


----------



## karen1968 (Oct 2, 2006)

My 12-week-old rarely smiles. Such a serious girl! And she saves her biggest smiles for her big brother, the one who tweaks her toes and fingers, blows hard in her face, pushes her off the nipple when she's nursing, headbutts her, and has even bitten her a couple of times.









Smile for mama, little one!


----------



## mamawanabe (Nov 12, 2002)

Late smiler here. It was 5 or 6 weeks before the doctor or lactation consultant or mobile would get a smile, and 7 or 8 before WE got smiles. We spent his first couple of months pretty convinced the world was a bad place. Now he smiles ALL the time. He yells at me all the time too, but the smiles (which I can get even when he is fussing) make it all ok. I smiled at him like a crazy woman those first months.

Met a three week old the other day who was already making eye contact and smiling at her mom. Girls are faster.


----------



## Orionsmama (Jan 7, 2011)

8 weeks we got a "real" smile. Now it is a non-stop occurrence. LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## OvenSeeksBun (Sep 11, 2008)

My DD will be 5 weeks old tomorrow and she smiles occasionally. She smiled several times this morning, more often than ever before.

We got this picture when she was 7 days old http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v309/lizardkween/25.jpg


----------



## MadTown16 (Jan 12, 2011)

In the past week my six week old son has started to really make eye contact and look happy when he interacts with my husband or me. There have been a few definite smiles thrown into the mix of his facial expressions, but we're still waiting for consistent smiles. I know exactly how you feel. It is so nice that he's starting to recognize me and enjoy me for more than my breasts  Hang in there, it should start to happen soon


----------



## Calliope84 (Aug 19, 2010)

She had "sleep smiles" from birth but I got my first social smile at exactly 3 weeks. I do have to work to get her to smile and be happy and coo at me now, though. She doesn't just do it all day. She is 9 weeks now.


----------



## ar2974 (Nov 19, 2006)

Both my children's first social smile was at the cat. About 4 or 5 weeks.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ar2974*
> 
> Both my children's first social smile was at the cat. About 4 or 5 weeks.


lol I love that! Lucky cat!


----------



## Baby~Braatens~Mama (Apr 21, 2010)

My ds had sleep smiles (and coo's and grunts) from day one and gave us his first real smile right around 3 weeks. By 5 weeks he would smile "on demand" and hasn't stopped since. He is the goofiest, sweetest guy and has the most contagious laugh, which he started working on before his 3 month bday.

That being said, every baby is different, as is shown by the pp's. My sisters babe wouldn't smile (other than sleep smiles) until around 3 months, and is a very happy, smiling toddler.


----------



## hhmomma72 (Jan 9, 2011)

Lots of sleep "butterfly" smiles post nursing from the beginning. Just today though had a bonafide awake smile. Too bad it was aimed at the wall and not one of us...


----------

